# Beratung 14 oder 16 Zoll Kinderfahrrad



## jogijogi (10. April 2019)

Hallo, 
für meinen Sohn (3,5) wird es langsam Zeit für ein Fahrrad, da ihm sein Laufrad bereits zu klein ist. 
Er ist 99 cm groẞ und hat eine Schrittlänge von 36-37 cm. 
Ich tendiere daher eher zu einem 14", damit er sich evtl. leichter tut. Kann später immer noch auf ein 16" gewechselt werden. Er hat keine Erfahrung mit Pedalen (ist nie Dreirad gefahren).

Gedacht hätte ich an folgende Räder:
- Woom 2
- KUbikes 14
- Naloo Chameleon 16

Da leider kein einziger Händler in der Nähe ist, der o. g. Räder anbietet, wende ich mich an euch. 
Bestellen müsste ich daher Online. 

Welches würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Danke euch schon mal im Voraus

01. Innenbeinlänge? 36-37cm
02. Größe? 99cm
03. Alter? 3,5
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Nein, nur Laufraderfahrung
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? bis 400 Euro
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? nicht wirklich
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? nicht unbedingt
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Fahrrad fahren erlernen
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Wiese / Straße


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2019)

Mein Sohn ist genau so alt und groß und fährt fährt seit 10 Monaten auf einem 16" KU Bike und kommt damit super klar! 
Hat also irgendwo zwischen 93 und 95 cm damit angefangen. Und kam bis auf das anfahren super klar, dazu fehlten ihm letztes Jahr Pfingsten noch 1 cm um besser über dem rahmeb stehen zu können.
Ende des Jahres waren dann schon Touren deutlich über 10km möglich.
Hab auf dem Handy ein Video von einem aktuellen Ausflug das ich dir über WhatsApp Thema oder Wire zukommen lassen könnte. Wenn du mir deine Nummer per PN zukommen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogijogi (10. April 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Jetzt bin ich aber noch verwirrter als vorher . Ich habe das Kubike 16 eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da ich dachte, mein Sohnemann soll zum lernen erst mal ein 14 Zoll benutzen. Danach kann ich es immer noch gut verkaufen.
In einem anderen Forum z.B. hat jemand das Woom 2 mit dem KUbike 14 verglichen. Das KUbike 14 hat ja schon 44 cm Sattelhöhe https://www.cargobikeforum.de/forum...eich-woom-kubikes-supurb-frog-islabikes.2397/


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. April 2019)

Unser Sohn hat auch mit 3,5 Jahren ein Woom 2 bekommen er war aber damals auch nur 95cm groß und daher 10cm unter der Empfehlung fürs Woom 3 deshalb haben wir das kleine genommen. Jetzt ein halbes Jahr später sind wir am Maximum vom Woom2 und haben schon wechseln müssen. Jetzt mit fast genau 4 Jahren ist er auf ein Woom 3 umgestiegen und erst 103cm groß und kann damit super fahren. Er liegt 2cm unter der Größenempfehlung für das Woom 3 aber der Sattel ist nicht in der niedrigsten Stellung sondern schon leicht ausgezogen.

Das Kubikes 14 hat eine min. Sattelhöhe von 42cm (nicht 44cm) und geht bis von 50,5 cm das Woom 2 nur 48,5cm. Ich würde also an deiner Stelle wenn du ein 14" Rad nimmst eher das Kubikes nehmen. Andererseits hat das Woom 2 einen viel flacheren Sitz- und Lenkwinkel als das Kubikes und ist daher wahrscheinlihc nochmal gutmütiger beim Treten lernen.

Mein Fazit damals war wenn es darum geht, dass es dem Kind so schnell und viel Spaß wie möglich machen soll muss man in den sauren Apfel beissen und evtl. nach 6-8 Monaten schon ein neues Rad kaufen. Wenn man damit leben kann, dass das Kind evtl. Rad fahren ausprobiert und es möglicherweise auf einem zu großen Rad nicht klappt und es dann mal fürs erste keine Lust hat dann kann man gleich das größere nehmen.
Die kleinen Räder haben einfach einen kurzen Zeitraum in dem sie passen aber dafür machen sie den Kindern eben sehr schnell Lust auf radfahren finde ich.


----------



## jogijogi (10. April 2019)

Danke dir. Dann werde ich mich für das Woom 2 entscheiden. Denke das er sich aufgrund der flacheren Winkel mit dem Woom leichter tut.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. April 2019)

Sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Unser Sohn konnte damit nach einer Stunde fahren und wir haben es nicht bereut. Vorallem haben die Dinger kaum Wertverlust und man kann sie sehr gut weiter verkaufen.


----------



## jogijogi (10. April 2019)

Jetzt habe ich sogar ein Geschäft in meiner Nähe gefunden, dass das Woom 2 anbietet. 
Woran erkenne ich eigentlich als Laie den Unterschied zwischen den 2018 und dem 2019 Modell?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. April 2019)

Die neueren Modelle haben einen Kunststoff Kettenschutz über die gesamte Kette. Die älteren haben nur beim Kettenblatt einen Schutzring rechts und links und die Kette offen.











Blau ist neu, Rot ist alt.


----------



## Freeriderin (12. April 2019)

Auf jeden Fall, das 14“. Wir haben ein Sitzriese. Und das 16“ wäre zum fahren lernen zu groß gewesen


----------



## jogijogi (13. April 2019)

Danke euch. es ist das 14er geworden. Zu Ostern wird es im dann geschenkt


----------

